# Could be a great tripod was it not for stupid engineering



## SteveL (Sep 25, 2011)

I recently purchased a tripod that looked like it was going to be a winner. It was a Vanguard ePod plus 233ap. It's a nice sturdy well built tripod and all the movements are very smooth and I felt I had the tripod that was going to be with me for a long time. Then I discovered one small detail that is nothing but poor engineering and I guess no one tried the damn tripod before they put it into production.:angry1: The foot print of the quick release is only 1.25" X 1.25" and it won't secure a camera of weight. It might be OK for a point and shoot but not for my D100. Also it has only a coin slot on the screw that attaches to the camera, no foldout wing like most so you can't get it very tight. I can't beleive they would put the time and effort in this tripod they did and be so stupid. 

My question is, is there a tripod in the $150 and below range that is worth a hoot. Sturdy, smooth movement that you can actually attach a heavy DSLS to and it will be secure and not swivel loose from the quick release mount screw? 

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

It sounds like your issues are with the 'head' section of the tripod.  Most 'good' tripods are actually separate from the head, so you can buy the legs that you want, then choose the head that suites your needs.  

I have a few Manfrotto Tripods and I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 26, 2011)

if you dont mind the weight you can pick up an old bogen manfrotto for around $60.  It weighs a ton but super durable.  Then you can buy a seperate quick release.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 26, 2011)

How heavy? What lens? Every tripod  / head is rated for a certain weight, and typically for sureness.... you want to buy a tripod / head combination that is rated for 2 to 3 times the actual weight you will put on it. I googled the tripod you mentioned, and it is rated for 6.6 pounds.... not much  ESPOD PLUS 233AP Vanguard Aluminum Alloy / Espod 233AP Tripod with QR Three-Way Pan Head, Max Height: 63, Max Loading Capacity: 6.6 lbs  . Without knowing what you are actually putting on it, hard to make a recommendation. 

You might look at the Manfrotto MK394-PQ  manfrotto mk394-pq - Adorama.com .  It is only rated at 7 lbs, but is sturdy, and the head works well. I bought one for my girlfriend for backpacking, and it is fine up to a D90 and a 28-300 Nikkor zoom. But I wouldn't hang anything heavier off of it. Being Manfrotto it is very well built, unlike many of the no-names.  you can also check out some Giottos and other Manfrottos... see what you can find in your price range.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems to me you should just engineer that ultimate tripod and put it up for sale.

And we'll talk again in a year if you haven't declared bankruptcy.


----------



## SteveL (Sep 26, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> How heavy? What lens? Every tripod  / head is rated for a certain weight, and typically for sureness.... you want to buy a tripod / head combination that is rated for 2 to 3 times the actual weight you will put on it. I googled the tripod you mentioned, and it is rated for 6.6 pounds.... not much  ESPOD PLUS 233AP Vanguard Aluminum Alloy / Espod 233AP Tripod with QR Three-Way Pan Head, Max Height: 63, Max Loading Capacity: 6.6 lbs  . Without knowing what you are actually putting on it, hard to make a recommendation.
> 
> You might look at the Manfrotto MK394-PQ  manfrotto mk394-pq - Adorama.com .  It is only rated at 7 lbs, but is sturdy, and the head works well. I bought one for my girlfriend for backpacking, and it is fine up to a D90 and a 28-300 Nikkor zoom. But I wouldn't hang anything heavier off of it. Being Manfrotto it is very well built, unlike many of the no-names.  you can also check out some Giottos and other Manfrottos... see what you can find in your price range.



I'm sure it's not a lot heaver than your D90. I normally shoot with a 18-55 or a 55-200 so not a big lens.


----------



## SteveL (Sep 26, 2011)

*.*


----------



## SteveL (Sep 26, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Seems to me you should just engineer that ultimate tripod and put it up for sale.
> 
> And we'll talk again in a year if you haven't declared bankruptcy.



*&#1571;&#1587;&#1587; &#1607;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1603; &#1571;&#1601;*


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 26, 2011)

SteveL said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > How heavy? What lens? Every tripod  / head is rated for a certain weight, and typically for sureness.... you want to buy a tripod / head combination that is rated for 2 to 3 times the actual weight you will put on it. I googled the tripod you mentioned, and it is rated for 6.6 pounds.... not much  ESPOD PLUS 233AP Vanguard Aluminum Alloy / Espod 233AP Tripod with QR Three-Way Pan Head, Max Height: 63, Max Loading Capacity: 6.6 lbs  . Without knowing what you are actually putting on it, hard to make a recommendation.
> ...



This one will handle any of the DX bodies with a light consumer / kit lens on it with no problems! The 28-300 (28.2 oz) weighs more than both of your lenses put together and this tripod is fine with that. My girlfriend borrowed the lens to use on her D90... I wouldn't let her borrow my other lenses!


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2011)

From the looks of your user's manual for your tripod, the head is a removable and the tripod center column is equipped with a standard size screw.   Keep the legs buy another head (it doesn't have to be from Vanguard).

See diagram 3..

http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/pv/products/photo-video.html?task=pdfs&pid=466


----------



## erotavlas (Sep 26, 2011)

If your looking for around $150, I remember buying a Slik tripod once that was pretty good, it was sturdy, small enough to carry around, had leg warmers, a threeway head etc. and I think it was aluminum alloy but still pretty light.  There are a few in that price range.  You might also  consider Induro and Benro.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 26, 2011)

Plastic mount? No deal for me.

My slik costs about $100 on amazon, not as versatile as the Vanguard, but it's definitely worth every penny.

That said, there's a difference between good engineering vs good margin. It's not that people can't engineer something to be sturdy or ergonomic, it comes down to business decisions on how much margin they want to make, and designers/engineers aren't the decision makers.

Being able to engineer/design a product is not even the beginning. Manufacturing, logistics, marketing, distribution, service etc. Can you do ALL of it well while making the kind of buck you want?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2011)

As Usayit stated: just get another, better, tripod head...issue taken care of...


----------



## tevo (Sep 26, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> How heavy? What lens? Every tripod  / head is rated for a certain weight, and typically for sureness.... you want to buy a tripod / head combination that is rated for 2 to 3 times the actual weight you will put on it. I googled the tripod you mentioned, and it is rated for 6.6 pounds.... not much  ESPOD PLUS 233AP Vanguard Aluminum Alloy / Espod 233AP Tripod with QR Three-Way Pan Head, Max Height: 63, Max Loading Capacity: 6.6 lbs  . Without knowing what you are actually putting on it, hard to make a recommendation.
> 
> You might look at the Manfrotto MK394-PQ  manfrotto mk394-pq - Adorama.com .  It is only rated at 7 lbs, but is sturdy, and the head works well. I bought one for my girlfriend for backpacking, and it is fine up to a D90 and a 28-300 Nikkor zoom. But I wouldn't hang anything heavier off of it. Being Manfrotto it is very well built, unlike many of the no-names.  you can also check out some Giottos and other Manfrottos... see what you can find in your price range.




I got a Giottos MH5001 head from this^^ secksy mister and have it on some oldoldold Slik U112 legs.... works wonderfully! Touching base with what Mike said, you could always keep the legs and just buy a new head.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't complain, my first "budget tripod" mistake became an extra light/umbrella stand with a 19 dolluh adapter.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 27, 2011)

SteveL said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me you should just engineer that ultimate tripod and put it up for sale.
> ...



So, you're a terrorist who doesn't deal with the truth well?


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 27, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Seems to me you should just engineer that ultimate tripod and put it up for sale.
> 
> And we'll talk again in a year if you haven't declared bankruptcy.



I would also like to try this 

I want a corrosion proof, sand proof, light weight, ball head, removable center column, able to handle absurdly low angles, collapsable, small, sturdy, cheapish tripod that can support at least 5 lbs. 

I'll let you know what I come up with.  But the real question is, would you buy one?


----------



## ann (Sep 27, 2011)

I have several vanguard ball heads, they hold over 10lbs, no problems no issues.


----------

